# Poured Cement



## HammeremmaH (Apr 10, 2009)

I've been trying to educate myself a little more about asbestos recently, and am now trying to figure what material I need to be worrying about.

I break up a lot of old concrete on the jobs (poured pads and stuff from bags) and was wondering if it is a source of asbestos?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Nope....but you should still wear a mask...:thumbsup:

BTW...you "place" concrete not pour it, also it's not cement...cement is part of the the formula for concrete...:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

No, but it is a source of silicosis.
More importantly there is a giant
comet on an impact course, and
the sun will go super nova 
in the next 4-6 billion years! :w00t:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> More importantly there is a giant
> comet on an impact course, and
> the msun will go super nova
> in the next 4-6 billion years! :w00t:


Man, I'd better get insulatin'!


----------



## HammeremmaH (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, terminology lesson, and warning about the "msun".

My question stemmed from my reading that portland cement from certain eras often contained asbestos. Is portland cement not used in bagged concrete and the stuff that they bring in the trucks?


----------



## buildstrong009 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Poured Cement...*

Asbestos is nothing but a hard aluminium sheet which is used for the purpose of roofing. Poured cement when dried forms the concrete.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

buildstrong009 said:


> Asbestos is nothing but a hard aluminium sheet which is used for the purpose of roofing. Poured cement when dried forms the concrete.


Where do you acquire your misinformation?
Asbestos and aluminum roofing?
There is enough panic over this stuff,
check your facts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stock (Jun 16, 2009)

buildstrong009 said:


> Asbestos is nothing but a hard aluminium sheet which is used for the purpose of roofing. Poured cement when dried forms the concrete.


The thought that someone is this naive in this game makes one wonder .:innocent:

Cement is an additive for sand and aggregate when mixed with water, ggbs or fly ash makes CONCRETE not cement.....


----------



## BSCi (Sep 23, 2009)

Products made today still are made with asbestos. It's the amount that has decreased since regulation.

It's just always a good idea to wear a mask in environments where there will be particles in the air.


----------

